# Das lustige Lyrics raten Spiel



## rastafari203 (7. März 2010)

Regeln:

Ihr schreibt eine beliebige Zeile eines Songs auf und der unter euch muss den Titel und den Interpreten sagen. (bei google gucken ist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit das net zu schwer wird solltet ihr Tipps geben.

Ich fang mal an:

"Dead in the middle of Little Italy little did we know
that we riddled some middleman who didn't do diddily"

Tipp: Einer der Sänger starb 2000 an einem Herzinfarkt. Des Weiteren war er der erste Latino-Rapper, der mit seiner Tonträger-Veröffentlichung in den USA Platin-Status erreichen konnte.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Ich wüsste es jetzt. Musste einfach bei Google nachschauen, weil ichs gar nicht kannte vorher. Aber ich werds nich verraten. :-)


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> "Dead in the middle of Little Italy little did we know
> that we riddled some middleman who didn't do diddily"



Grrrrrrh ich weiß von wem es ist aber der Titel vom Lied fällt mir nicht ein -.-'


----------



## rastafari203 (9. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich wüsste es jetzt. Musste einfach bei Google nachschauen, weil ichs gar nicht kannte vorher. Aber ich werds nich verraten. :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr




Billy schrieb:


> Grrrrrrh ich weiß von wem es ist aber der Titel vom Lied fällt mir nicht ein -.-'



Dann überleg nomma is easymode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

Spiel gibts schon: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/52486-erkenne-den-song/

Bitte nächstes mal Suchfunktion nutzen :>


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> "Dead in the middle of Little Italy little did we know
> that we riddled some middleman who didn't do diddily"



*Big Pun - Twinz !*

____________________________________________
Nächstes Lied :

"_You treat me just like another stranger 
Well, it's nice to meet you, sir 
I guess I'll go 
I best be on my way out 
Ignorance is your new best friend_"


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Paramore-Ignorance?

_________________________________

Goodbye my friend, goodbye 
My love, you're in my heart 
It was preordained that we should part 
We're united by and by, united by and by 
Goodbye 




Dann ma lous 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rastafari203 (12. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Goodbye my friend, goodbye
> My love, you're in my heart
> It was preordained that we should part
> We're united by and by, united by and by
> Goodbye




*Bring Me The Horizon - It Was Written In Blood!*

"This is my horse my horse is amazing give it a lick"


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> *Bring Me The Horizon - It Was Written In Blood!*
> 
> "This is my horse my horse is amazing give it a lick"



Amazing Horse xD  von *keine ahnung* auf Youtube
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ich sitze auf meinem Stuhl und ich schaue aus dem Fenster
un ich stell mir wieder mal die alte Frage:
wo komm ich her, wo geh ich hin und wieviel Zeit werd ich noch haben?[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

Dragon, super easy mode, with GS over 9000 *gg*

Die Ärzte - Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas schwereres:

The streets are lined with
Little creatures laughing
Everybody seems so happy
Have I possibly gone daffy?

viel spass beim raten (wobei, wenn man weiss nach was suchen, ist es easy mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Falloutboy - Whats this?



> There she goes again
> Another masquerade in false circumstance
> She'll fuck you just for the taste


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Atreyu schockt! Right Side Of The Bed

__________________________________________________

(Don't go) I never wanted anybody more,
than I wanted you...
(I know) The only thing I ever really loved,
was hate...
__________________________________________________


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Slipknot sowieso!!! The Nameless!!!



> Das schreit nach Ausverkauf!
> Verreckt in eurem Dreck!
> Erstickt in eurem Müll!
> Von euren Farben wird mir schlecht!
> ...


----------

